# WRX drivers annoy me



## koreshot (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry, I'm just venting or something but I am just wondering if others have noticed something weird about Subaru Impreza WRX owners.  It could be my experience, but a couple of other friends have also mentioned to me that they find many WRX drivers a bit stuck up.

My main complaint is the arrogance and the delusions of driving a really fast car.  I have heard many WRX drivers make comments like "its really fast", "it is perfect", "I can keep up with that <insert car that there is no way the WRX will keep up with>".  Oddly enough this not really the case with drivers of the WRX STI which is actually a fast car instead of pretending to be one.

I find this quite annoying because I feel like I know a decent amount about cars, their real world speed (not magazine numbers) and their ability to go from point to point quickly at real world speeds - and I am convinced that a stock WRX is one of the most over rated "performance" cars.  It is a nice platform that can be tuned into a fast machine but comes completely undertuned from the factory - soft suspension, too much wheel travel, horrible tires, burly but loose transmission, subpar steering, and worst of all turbo lag that makes the wrx feel very unlinear and dead off boost.  The only reason why the magazine acceleration numbers are fast is because they drop the clutch at 6 grand and let the AWD system take the hit (something most drivers will never do cause it would kill the car pretty quickly).  Its the car's 50 foot acceleration numbers, thanks to the awd, that make it seem so fast.

In conclusion, the subie is a nice car and is a great buy, it is also fun and quick, but it just isn't this awesome super car that many owners seem to think so drop it already!  Ok I am done...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 4, 2007)

Agree with the comments on the attitude, but I would still love to have one.


----------



## ckofer (Nov 5, 2007)

In the words of Tony Soprano: _Wudyagonnado?

_Maybe the WRX owners can face off with the Z24 owners.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2007)

I drive an Impreza with the 2.5 engine and I always joke that I have an STI without the big wing and that's 14 grand cheaper.

People buy the WRX or STi for the extra power so they want to show it off.  

Kpreshot what do you drive?


----------



## ckofer (Nov 5, 2007)

Frankly, the whole horsepower thing is foolish. Anybody who qualifies for a payment can have a fast car. You _might_ deserve bragging rights if you take a stock vehicle and rebuild it into something faster _yourself. _Real bragging rights belong to those who can find a sweet line through tight trees with sub-optimal snow and make it look easy. 

Here's the Australian take on the matter


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 5, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I drive an Impreza with the 2.5 engine and I always joke that I have an STI without the big wing and that's 14 grand cheaper.
> 
> People buy the WRX or STi for the extra power so they want to show it off.




Right on! 

Me too, I drove all 3....and bought the base Impreza with 5 speed....fantastic performance (stay away from the automatic)

I'll use the extra thousands saved and take the long awaited trip to Utah this winter.....

Love it, and icy, snowy road performance is all Subaru...put my yaki rack with spoiler on it...she is way cool....

Been getting about 30 mpg and no premium fuel like the WRX requires....I just wish I had waited for the special edition and got the sunroof


----------



## koreshot (Nov 5, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I drive an Impreza with the 2.5 engine and I always joke that I have an STI without the big wing and that's 14 grand cheaper.
> 
> People buy the WRX or STi for the extra power so they want to show it off.
> 
> Kpreshot what do you drive?



I drive my trusty Toyota Matrix AWD with Blizzaks to the mountains.  It has been very reliable so far and with the snow tires on it has been unstoppable in the NE winter storms.  Even if the AWD system isn't as fancy as the ones in the Subies, the traction that the Blizzaks have in the snow more than makes up for it.

I also have an other, less practical car for weekend fun and motorsports, but don't normally use it for skiing.

Like you GSS, I would probably just opt for the 2.5 Impreza over the WRX.  Although the STI is a completely different animal and actually lives up to the big wing and the hype more or less - it is rather expensive for my check book.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 5, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Frankly, the whole horsepower thing is foolish. Anybody who qualifies for a payment can have a fast car.



Completely agreed.  The horsepower wars are really ridiculous - people that don't know how to drive and don't need the power tooling around in super fast cars.  Putting out a car that doesn't go to 60 in at least 8 seconds is almost embarassing these days.  Why does the FJ Cruiser need to get to 60 under 8 seconds?  Or the Camry in under 6 seconds.  I just don't understand - both are tubs on wheels that are supposed to be safe, practical and reliable transportation from point a to point b, not race cars.

Instead of applying the advances in engine/combustion technology to getting the same power out of less gas, the manufacturers have gone with getting as much power as possible out of the same amount of gas.  So we are still getting 20mpg like we did 10 years ago but can now acceelerate to 60mph in 7 seconds as opposed to 9 or 10.  I would rather see a lot more cars that hit 60 in about 10 seconds but get 40+ mpg.

The WRX, STI and the Evo just make the insane amounts of power eaily accessible for the average buyer.  Their AWD system makes for exteremely quick launches and, in particular with the WRX, gives the owner a false sense of driving a fast car.  The power/weight ratio really isn't so great, its the ability to launch the car with AWD and cover the first 50 feet very quickly that makes the car seem particularly fast.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2007)

A colleague of mine bought a used Ferrari for 80 grand..he lives in NJ near NYC,,,so he can get go zero to 60 in 3-4 seconds on 287 or I-95..then what????


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 5, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Completely agreed.  The horsepower wars are really ridiculous - people that don't know how to drive and don't need the power tooling around in super fast cars.  Putting out a car that doesn't go to 60 in at least 8 seconds is almost embarassing these days.  Why does the FJ Cruiser need to get to 60 under 8 seconds?  Or the Camry in under 6 seconds.  I just don't understand - both are tubs on wheels that are supposed to be safe, practical and reliable transportation from point a to point b, not race cars.


Agree with all you're saying. When I first drove the WRX I was completely disappointed - it was "quick".. but unresponsive steering, too much roll in the corners, even didn't like the big ass Momo wheel. It just wasn't as fun to drive as my much underpowered Mazda.

It's that whole "rally inspired" marketing hype. Everyone wants to have a rally car so they can video tape themselves doing donuts in a parking lot and post it on youtube.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> . Everyone wants to have a rally car so they can video tape themselves doing donuts in a parking lot and post it on youtube.



Hell Yeah..I'm going to do some burn-outs in the Wal-Greens parking lot...yeah boy-ee..


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 5, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> A colleague of mine bought a used Ferrari for 80 grand..he lives in NJ near NYC,,,so he can get go zero to 60 in 3-4 seconds on 287 or I-95..then what????


On a similar thought, but not about speed... There are a few Lotus Elises around here I see once in a while - I hate driving MY car through our crappy streets, I can't imagine a car with more road feel doing so - I really hope they are doing some track time with them instead of just driving their cars through potholes roads... man, it would kill me.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 5, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> On a similar thought, but not about speed... There are a few Lotus Elises around here I see once in a while - I hate driving MY car through our crappy streets, I can't imagine a car with more road feel doing so - I really hope they are doing some track time with them instead of just driving their cars through potholes roads... man, it would kill me.



The percentage of sports car that actually see track time is sadly even lower than the percentage of SUVs that see real off road.


----------



## ckofer (Nov 6, 2007)

koreshot said:


> The percentage of sports car that actually see track time is sadly even lower than the percentage of SUVs that see real off road.



Posers.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 6, 2007)

We had a big Mini-Coup Rally at the Bush this summer. I wasn't paying attention and accidently stepped on one.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2007)

Unfortunately lately, atleast in the greater Hartford CT area, it seems like everytime there is a fatal accident involving teen(s) a WRX is involved


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Unfortunately lately, atleast in the greater Hartford CT area, it seems like everytime there is a fatal accident involving teen(s) a WRX is involved



I was thinking the same thing the other day. Sad really.  When I was younger and I heard older people exclaim that young drivers shouldn't have fast, powerful cars I thought they were just crotchety old fogeys.  Now I can see their wisdom.  I didn't have a fast car (even if I thought it was at the time) and I still consider myself lucky to be here typing this after some of the stupid crap I did... 

Not that I'm some super cautious driver now, I still have my moments, but I'm better than I was. 

Crap, now I'm the old fogey!


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 6, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Unfortunately lately, atleast in the greater Hartford CT area, it seems like everytime there is a fatal accident involving teen(s) a WRX is involved



That's because some idiot in a used Honda probably zipped around on the right and cut him/her off. 

Can you tell I drive 84 much???


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> That's because some idiot in a used Honda probably zipped around on the right and cut him/her off.
> 
> Can you tell I drive 84 much???



Case # 1 -  http://www.wtnh.com/Global/story.asp?S=7172645

Case #2 - http://www.wtic.com/pages/855625.php?contentType=4&contentId=837953

Both of these accidents happened within a 10 miles radius of each other, within a 6 week time frame involving drivers of WRX's and MULTIPLE teen fatalities


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 6, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Case # 1 -  http://www.wtnh.com/Global/story.asp?S=7172645


"Authorities say Anthony had a history of motor vehicle infractions, including speeding tickets and an arrest in March for drunk driving. His license was suspended for 90 days following that incident."

He was 17 and that was his record? I think the issue here was way more than just what car he was driving. Seriously... when I was 17, if I had that record there would be no way in hell my parents would let me drive any car until I was out of their control. I really don't know what that kid's home life was like and don't want to assume anything, but it still seems ridiculous that this kid was driving ANY car after all that crap. What a tragedy, a stupid tragedy.


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> "Authorities say Anthony had a history of motor vehicle infractions, including speeding tickets and an arrest in March for drunk driving. His license was suspended for 90 days following that incident."
> 
> He was 17 and that was his record? I think the issue here was way more than just what car he was driving. Seriously... when I was 17, if I had that record there would be no way in hell my parents would let me drive any car until I was out of their control. I really don't know what that kid's home life was like and don't want to assume anything, but it still seems ridiculous that this kid was driving ANY car after all that crap. What a tragedy, a stupid tragedy.


I think that incidents like this are why Mass. has some pretty stiff penalties for junior operators...

http://www.mass.gov/rmv/jol/requirements.htm


----------



## koreshot (Nov 6, 2007)

I think the WRX being involved in so many teen crashes and fatalities is the following:

1.  It is a very popular car, especially with young males who are most likely to be involved in accidents.  I bet you before the japanese compact rockets came out cars like the Mustang were the "teen killers".

2.  The WRX is a faster car than your mom's Camry allowing the unexperienced driver to get themselves into trouble easier.  A few months back while visiting a Subie dealer (cause even though I rag on WRX driver egos, I think Subie makes great cars) I saw a father and a young teenage son circling the STI.  The father told the dealer he wasn thinking about getting it for his son. WHAT?  Are you insane?!?!!  Why don't you just shoot him, it will save you $34,000 and won't get some poor unsuspecting soul killed on the road.

3.  The WRX will actually oversteer pretty easily.  Subie kept the car fun and allowed the driver to induce oversteer, as opposed to what most other manufacturers do, dial in safe easy to control understeer.  There aren't too many people out there, teen or not, that can properly steer into a spin and control an oversteer situation at 50mph.

If parents did some research and took responsibility in the car purchasing process for their teen kids, it would make a measurable inpact.  There are two many parents trying to please their kids and buying them cool fast cars that will get them into trouble.  On the other hand, the approach of passing down a piece of junk old abused Accord with 180K miles on it is almost as bad... old cars have virtually zero crash worthiness.


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2007)

koreshot said:


> On the other hand, the approach of passing down a piece of junk old abused Accord with 180K miles on it is almost as bad... old cars have virtually zero crash worthiness.


How about a used Subaru (11 YO) with ~160K miles?  That's what I was hoping to do for my son.

I can't imagine that all cars built in the late 90s would be completely unsafe in a crash...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2007)

koreshot said:


> I think the WRX being involved in so many teen crashes and fatalities is the following:
> 
> 1.  It is a very popular car, especially with young males who are most likely to be involved in accidents.  I bet you before the japanese compact rockets came out cars like the Mustang were the "teen killers".
> 
> ...



All good points.  I didn't know about the WRX over-steer, but it makes sense.  Does sound like fun though..

Not so sure I agree about the old cars having no crash worthiness though, guess it depends on how old they are..


----------



## koreshot (Nov 6, 2007)

hammer said:


> How about a used Subaru (11 YO) with ~160K miles?  That's what I was hoping to do for my son.
> 
> I can't imagine that all cars built in the late 90s would be completely unsafe in a crash...



Completely unsafe was an overstatement I guess.  There are reasonably safe cars that made in the 90s but the reality is older cars usually don't have the new active and passive safety features such as:

- side impact airbags (major life savers as side impacts are very dangerous for occupants)
- ABS/EBD/CBC which are the advanced braking systems that help cut braking distances especially in the case where emergency braking is combined with turning
- DSC/VSC and all the other names for dynamic stability control systems that help stabilize the car and point it in the direction the driver wants to go.  For SUVs the rollover sensors are also great
- Weight, back in the day manufacturers built smaller cars.  Most car models including family sedans have probably grown in weight 10 - 20 % over the last 10 years.  SUVs are extremely heavy.  But SUVs aside, some luxury sedans and even sports cars tip the scales at 3500 and 4000lbs.  When midsize cars made in the 90s were more like 2700-300lbs.
- Structural rigidity has improved dramatically.  I think this factor is often overlooked.  If you read some reviews of new car models you keep hearing structural rigidity has gone up by 40%, blah blah blah.  These improvements mean that a 2007 Honda Accord aside from the fact that it weighs 400 lbs more than a 1994 Accord will shred the older model to shreds because of its design improvements, and materials used.

In my marginally informed opinion, and I in no way an expert, new drivers are safest in new/newish midsize and midweight cars with low power, nimble handling and solid active and passive safety features like airbags all around and stability control.  Stability control saves enough lives in Europe that it is becoming mandated for any car that costs over 20K.


----------



## Phildozer (Nov 6, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> On a similar thought, but not about speed... There are a few Lotus Elises around here I see once in a while - I hate driving MY car through our crappy streets, I can't imagine a car with more road feel doing so - I really hope they are doing some track time with them instead of just driving their cars through potholes roads... man, it would kill me.




Thou shalt not bash the Lotus.

The Elise is a joy to drive.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2007)

Phildozer said:


> Thou shalt not bash the Lotus.
> 
> The Elise is a joy to drive.




The only problem I have with the Elise, is that the only person that has one that lives around me had their custom painted in this bright lime green   and most days at about 7AM as I'm maybe 50% awake driving to work its in the parking lot of a park I drive by practically causing my eye's to go into spasm!  Other than the color, its one real cool looking car!


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 6, 2007)

Phildozer said:


> Thou shalt not bash the Lotus.
> 
> The Elise is a joy to drive.


Not bashing the Lotus, I'd love to have an Elise and two Exiges... I'm just saying that unlike the ones I see around Stamford, I wouldn't be driving them on our crappy roads because I'd be cringing while trying to avoid all the depressed manhole covers and whatever other construction they are doing on the roads.  A joy to drive on nice roads yes, in downtown Stamford, not.


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 6, 2007)

drjeff said:


> The only problem I have with the Elise, is that the only person that has one that lives around me had their custom painted in this bright lime green   and most days at about 7AM as I'm maybe 50% awake driving to work its in the parking lot of a park I drive by practically causing my eye's to go into spasm!  Other than the color, its one real cool looking car!



I can dig it










and my favorite color


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2007)

I saw one of those in Jersey yesterday....they're hot..not the WRX...the Lotus..


----------



## koreshot (Nov 6, 2007)

Someone at my work has one, in the green color.  The Elise is an awesome car, one of if not the best performance bargains on US roads.  In the right setting, this thing can spank a 911 GT3 - for under 50 grand.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> I can dig it



That's the "lovely" color!  And believe me, the pics don't do it justice


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 6, 2007)

drjeff said:


> That's the "lovely" color!  And believe me, the pics don't do it justice


I know exactly what you mean... it must look a lot more awesome and in your face in real life!!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> I know exactly what you mean... it must look a lot more awesome and in your face in real life!!




It takes the standard cry of "midlife crisis" up a few notches to say the least


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2007)

Call me crazy, but I think the Lotus is actually kinda ugly.  I haven't seen one in person though..

Not the color, the car itself.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 7, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Call me crazy, but I think the Lotus is actually kinda ugly.  I haven't seen one in person though..
> 
> Not the color, the car itself.



Whether its ugly or not is personal, but looks was not the top priority when Lotus designed this car.   It was made to be a road legal track car and Lotus nailed that part.

Lotus is not going after the buyers that are into the BMW, Benz and Audi roadsters.  The are going after track and autox weekend warrior types - people that are ready to trade their S2000s in and step it up a notch.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 7, 2007)

Puppies with no clue

http://www.nj.com/news/ledger/essex/index.ssf?/base/news-4/1194328001147540.xml&coll=1


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 7, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Case # 1 -  http://www.wtnh.com/Global/story.asp?S=7172645
> 
> Case #2 - http://www.wtic.com/pages/855625.php?contentType=4&contentId=837953
> 
> Both of these accidents happened within a 10 miles radius of each other, within a 6 week time frame involving drivers of WRX's and MULTIPLE teen fatalities



It was a joke, don't get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 11, 2007)

Ya know i happened to be pulling up next to a WRX yesterday in Danbury on a 50mph 2 lane road as soon as i got up to him of course he and his fellow comrads had to go flooring it and speed up to about 85 only to slow down , eventually i never going over 60 caught back up to them and passed them, it was probably because of their age but hey this is a wrx thread so there ya go.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 12, 2007)

Ah this whole thing about "mine is bigger , better , faster , costlier than yours" etc  calls to mind a comment one extremely  bright Finnish foreign exchange student who stayed at our home and was loved by all in our small city  made  when asked if  he'd like to stay here to continue his University education 
. 

The people here a very nice , its a wonderful country , the city  is  a gem  and i have made many wonderful friends ------------------- BUT   there are  simply TOO MANY  A-s   H---s


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 12, 2007)

You guys all sound really old. I really dont buy the whole "why do we need fast cars" argument that has been brought up. While I myself am a bit of a car nut, specifically e30 3 series BMW's, there are plenty of instances where a quick car is nice. Merging onto rt 1 during rush hour in Saugus comes to mind. Getting out the way of some shmuck who doesnt see you comes to mind as well. Why not have a car that can get out of its own way, sure you might not use it that often, but when you need it its pretty damn nice. 

The wrx is a popular car cause for the money (around 25k if I remember right) your going to be hard pressed to find a better performance car. The wrx is relatively quick, has awd, and is pretty damn reliable. 0-60 in 5.4 seems a stretch, but if you know how to drive and keep the revs up your not going to blown out of the water. What else compares? A VW r32 is not that cheap, and a chevy cobalt ss doesnt have awd. So yeah, while I agree everyone blows their load over the wrx a bit to much, its really one of the best bang for the buck cars out there.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 14, 2007)

AdironRider said:


> You guys all sound really old. I really dont buy the whole "why do we need fast cars" argument that has been brought up. While I myself am a bit of a car nut, specifically e30 3 series BMW's, there are plenty of instances where a quick car is nice. Merging onto rt 1 during rush hour in Saugus comes to mind. Getting out the way of some shmuck who doesnt see you comes to mind as well. Why not have a car that can get out of its own way, sure you might not use it that often, but when you need it its pretty damn nice.
> 
> The wrx is a popular car cause for the money (around 25k if I remember right) your going to be hard pressed to find a better performance car. The wrx is relatively quick, has awd, and is pretty damn reliable. 0-60 in 5.4 seems a stretch, but if you know how to drive and keep the revs up your not going to blown out of the water. What else compares? A VW r32 is not that cheap, and a chevy cobalt ss doesnt have awd. So yeah, while I agree everyone blows their load over the wrx a bit to much, its really one of the best bang for the buck cars out there.



I think you missed the original point of the post.  Its not that the WRX is not a quick car, its  that a lot of WRX owners can be a bit arrogant about their cars.  Its more of a vent and silly discussion so no need to get bent out of shape and call us old .

With regards to horsepower helping make you safer on the road - you are correct to some degree.  A responsible driver with decent driving skill can use power to get themselves out of a tight situation, but more often than not, power can get people into trouble - especially those that like driving fast and aggressively and don't have the experience to back the dangerous behavior up.  Like teenage drivers who are high risk.


----------



## marcski (Nov 14, 2007)

koreshot said:


> I think you missed the original point of the post.  Its not that the WRX is not a quick car, its  that a lot of WRX owners can be a bit arrogant about their cars.  Its more of a vent and silly discussion so no need to get bent out of shape and call us old .
> 
> With regards to horsepower helping make you safer on the road - you are correct to some degree.  A responsible driver with decent driving skill can use power to get themselves out of a tight situation, but more often than not, power can get people into trouble - especially those that like driving fast and aggressively and don't have the experience to back the dangerous behavior up.  Like teenage drivers who are high risk.



Agreed.  My '87 accord (may she rest in peace..she was 236,000 miles old when she died) had 107 horsepower.  The 5 spd tranny made up for the small number of horses and she had plenty of pep off the line.  With a real set of snow tires, I even took her on some unplowed dirt roads in vt. and didn't have issues.  Since then, I think all of my cars have had at least 2x the horsepower...but except for perhaps my present ride, I don't think I've ever been in a better overall balanced car than that awesome '87 accord.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 14, 2007)

agreed, the car is fantastic, great bang for the buck....but the drivers it attracts has something to be desired.  I've had my share of W's pulling up to me in the Audi and given' me the old third eye..


----------



## Marc (Nov 14, 2007)

Eastern bloc countries annoy me.  Particularly those situated between the Black and Caspian Seas.  Except of course Azerbaijan and Armenia.  They're cool.  And don't smell bad.


----------



## marcski (Nov 14, 2007)

Marc said:


> Eastern bloc countries annoy me.  Particularly those situated between the Black and Caspian Seas.  Except of course Azerbaijan and Armenia.  They're cool.  And don't smell bad.



This is why you're so loved around here, you always make such integral, logical, on point comments.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 14, 2007)

Marc said:


> Eastern bloc countries annoy me.  Particularly those situated between the Black and Caspian Seas.  Except of course Azerbaijan and Armenia.  They're cool.  And don't smell bad.



Amen to that!  I hate those chechens too.


----------



## skijosh (Nov 26, 2007)

ckofer said:


> In the words of Tony Soprano: _Wudyagonnado?
> 
> _Maybe the WRX owners can face off with the Z24 owners.



Z24 Z24 Z24 Z24 Z24 Z24

How did u get that pic of Moon and his Z24?
what do u really think of the Z24's?

www.v6z24.com
check out our forum. http://www.v6z24.com/jbodyforum/moons-pic-on-a-wrx-site-t97772.html


----------



## Flyinbysti (Nov 29, 2007)

lol....This thread makes me laugh to be honest. 

I am an STi owner (yeah the more expensive big winged, big scooped, blah blah blah WRX). It is the best car I have owned for the money. I was looking at Audi S4's before purchasing the STi, but couldn't justify the S4 cost for the amount of miles I put on my car year (30-36K miles). The STi is 35K out the door. The STi performance is way different then the WRX, totally different suspsension setup, gear box is alot stronger, turbo lag is nill.

You put snow tires on the thing and it's unstoppable in the winter months. I have driven through  8in of snow on unplowed roads a couple of times with out and problem at all, I have only had to put the DCCD (Driver Controled Center Differental) in lock one time and that was to get out of a parking spot at work where they have plowed me in. 

Dispite what you might believe, the car will perform to the #'s which magzines claim. My car bone stock 1/4 ran a 13.3@102 with a 1.8 60'. That was launching the car at 5500. My car is Stage II right now putting out a little under 300 to the wheels and 335tq. There is no false sense of fast for 0-60, the car gets there in a hurry and continues to pull right on past 60 with out any issue's at all. You will get to 160mph in a hurry no doubt about it. Even in stock for it had no problem at all acclerating clear past 100mph. With my current tune, I get between 30-36mpg on the highway and mid 20's in the city. If I am really beating on the car I will get 18-mid 20's. I have never seen less the 18mpg under any dirving condition. As far as keeping up with most car or being faster. It's true, the STi is faster then alot of more expensive cars just in stock form, modded and you will have no problem keeping up with more expensive performance cars. 

I have 92K on the STi now and daily drive the thing, I haven't had any issues with. Just do regular oil changes and upkeep, I'm still on the stock clutch at this point.

I think the issue most of you are running into are younger people who run their mouth or think that they have something to prove. Most STi owners don't have anything to prove becuase they know what the car is capable of and wont waste time being an idiot or running there mouth.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 29, 2007)

Flyinbysti said:


> lol....This thread makes me laugh to be honest.
> 
> I am an STi owner (yeah the more expensive big winged, big scooped, blah blah blah WRX). It is the best car I have owned for the money. I was looking at Audi S4's before purchasing the STi, but couldn't justify the S4 cost for the amount of miles I put on my car year (30-36K miles). The STi is 35K out the door. The STi performance is way different then the WRX, totally different suspsension setup, gear box is alot stronger, turbo lag is nill.
> 
> ...



Maturity can be a wonderfull thing if used properly!


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 29, 2007)

Flyinbysti said:


> I think the issue most of you are running into are younger people who run their mouth or think that they have something to prove. Most STi owners don't have anything to prove becuase they know what the car is capable of and wont waste time being an idiot or running there mouth.


I think the WRX pricewise is more accessible to the younger crowd than an STi - most STi owners I've met/seen are older - professionals, guys who autoX competitively, car industry folk... you know, people who are usually more mature and "serious" about their car and have the extra cash to get that car and mod their cars right - not the guys who slap on a bigger wing, buy a bunch of guages, get a boost controller and turn it up willy nilly until they go Boom!


----------



## Flyinbysti (Nov 29, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> I think the WRX pricewise is more accessible to the younger crowd than an STi - most STi owners I've met/seen are older - professionals, guys who autoX competitively, car industry folk... you know, people who are usually more mature and "serious" about their car and have the extra cash to get that car and mod their cars right - not the guys who slap on a bigger wing, buy a bunch of guages, get a boost controller and turn it up willy nilly until they go Boom!



You would be a little suprised. I don't know what age you would conside to be a more mature adult type. There are alot of STi owners out there who are younger believe it or not. I know a few people under 20 with STi's, I know a real lot of people under 20 who have Evo's. Most STi owners are in the 20's and lower 30's. But there are a few above the margin being 40-50. 

You are right though, the STi is priced on the higher end of the scale so it is out of reach to most kids without the help of someone. 

A WRX is alot more easily obtained. Higher milage WRX's can be had for around 15K or less. The biggest problem I have noticed with the WRX is drive in experience. It is a powerful car  anyway you slice it up. The AWD system give you a false sense of security and being invinsible. When you drive the car on the hairy edge and loose it, there is no turning back your along for the ride. For alot of drivers the problem is they don't know where the edge is and it's to late before they have a chance to correct.


----------

